# Boat Blinds



## cmk07c (Aug 16, 2011)

Guys I'm in need a pop up blind for my GD boat and wanted to get your input. The Avery or the Cabela's Northern Flight? I've put out some WTB's on other sites here in this state, but just hadn't got much of a response. I've even got a price to have one built, however I'm not to keen on having welds on my brand new boat, nor was there much if any of a price savings. I think I'll let the new wear off before I start welding. Also, for those of you that have bought these pop up models, is it worth buying the whole package or did you go with just the frame and netted and brushed it yourself? Thanks for any input guys. Need to get going on this so I'm ready to bust some teal come September 10th. Looking for something thats easy to assemble, easy to travel with, use in the field, etc. Thoughts, ideas?

-Chase


----------



## Killin Time (Aug 16, 2011)

my .02 i have hunted out of a boat blind and it is alot easier to just go hide to boat and hunt in the water unless you hunt divers in deep water (who does that)?? they seem to be just a real pain in the butt. everyone knows most of the good spots you can get to with an atv..........


----------



## cmk07c (Aug 16, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> my .02 i have hunted out of a boat blind and it is alot easier to just go hide to boat and hunt in the water unless you hunt divers in deep water (who does that)?? they seem to be just a real pain in the butt. everyone knows most of the good spots you can get to with an atv..........



I'm hunting coastal SE Louisiana, you get out of the boat, you sink to your chest, I'm like you hate a boat blind, but nothing I can do about it. Boat blind is the only productive way/possibility.


----------



## chashlls150 (Aug 16, 2011)

cmk07c said:


> I'm hunting coastal SE Louisiana, you get out of the boat, you sink to your chest, I'm like you hate a boat blind, but nothing I can do about it. Boat blind is the only productive way/possibility.



I hate them too. But I will say that I have killed many a duck out of a boat with a blind. For example in the '09-'10 season when we had a bunch of water I had some places that were normally waist deep at the deepest but stayed around 10 feet or more almost all season.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 16, 2011)

*Do not try that on the coast.*



Killin Time said:


> my .02 i have hunted out of a boat blind and it is alot easier to just go hide to boat and hunt in the water unless you hunt divers in deep water (who does that)?? they seem to be just a real pain in the butt. everyone knows most of the good spots you can get to with an atv..........


Puff mud will suck you in like quick sand.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 16, 2011)

*It is the same way on the east coast.*



cmk07c said:


> I'm hunting coastal SE Louisiana, you get out of the boat, you sink to your chest, I'm like you hate a boat blind, but nothing I can do about it. Boat blind is the only productive way/possibility.



I dont know what you boys in south LA call it. But on the SC/GA coast its called puff mud.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 16, 2011)

*Avery*



cmk07c said:


> Guys I'm in need a pop up blind for my GD boat and wanted to get your input. The Avery or the Cabela's Northern Flight? I've put out some WTB's on other sites here in this state, but just hadn't got much of a response. I've even got a price to have one built, however I'm not to keen on having welds on my brand new boat, nor was there much if any of a price savings. I think I'll let the new wear off before I start welding. Also, for those of you that have bought these pop up models, is it worth buying the whole package or did you go with just the frame and netted and brushed it yourself? Thanks for any input guys. Need to get going on this so I'm ready to bust some teal come September 10th. Looking for something thats easy to assemble, easy to travel with, use in the field, etc. Thoughts, ideas?
> 
> -Chase


I use a quick set and I love it. Best money I ever spent on duck hunting.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 16, 2011)

avery quick set is better in my opinion.  i have hunted form one several times and its easy to drop the lid when its time to shoot. the wind blockers helped with winds out west. when i put one on my boat im geting the whole shabang. and they also make a mud motor adapter for your GD. just my .02.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Aug 16, 2011)

I can build one for ya very similar to the Avery and for alot cheaper


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 16, 2011)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> I can build one for ya very similar to the Avery and for alot cheaper



1542 xpress jon boat.what kinda price you talking about and what all is included. i know this is someone elses thred but im curious.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Aug 17, 2011)

I have the Flyway Specialties on my boat and love it.  I can have it up and ready by myself in about 10 to 15 seconds.  Trailers nice too, have hit up to 80 pulling it up the interstate and had no problems with it.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Aug 17, 2011)

r_hammett86 said:


> 1542 xpress jon boat.what kinda price you talking about and what all is included. i know this is someone elses thred but im curious.



Cheaper than you can buy one thats for sure. And it'll be just as good.


----------



## cmk07c (Aug 17, 2011)

*price*



BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Cheaper than you can buy one thats for sure. And it'll be just as good.



I got one guy that gave me a price to do it, and there isn't any savings. The price was 240 -350 and that doesn't include sheets, nets or anything besides frame, brackets, pins, etc. So an avery frame only or northern flight only is what 279-219. So it was actually more money. I'm sure its better quality, but if something breaks with the Avery or Northern Flight I can drive 25 minutes to cabelas and get it swapped. Pm me your email and name and I'll send you the quote/write up I got from a guy here in town to do it. I still haven't ruled out him doing it, but I just don't see the savings.


----------



## cmk07c (Aug 17, 2011)

*Weight*



The Flying Duckman said:


> I have the Flyway Specialties on my boat and love it.  I can have it up and ready by myself in about 10 to 15 seconds.  Trailers nice too, have hit up to 80 pulling it up the interstate and had no problems with it.



I'm looking it up now and the weight seems like a real selling point to me. Less weight = more speed = more sleep and or hunt time. How durable and tough is the framing of these blinds. I guess what I'm wondering are they too flimsy, almost look like the braces you see on camping tents that bend in flex to the dome shape?


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 17, 2011)

The Flying Duckman said:


> I have the Flyway Specialties on my boat and love it.  I can have it up and ready by myself in about 10 to 15 seconds.  Trailers nice too, have hit up to 80 pulling it up the interstate and had no problems with it.



X 2 on this one. Nothing is faster to set up and break down and if you have a versa trac system on your boat there is very little added to that new boat in the way of bolts/screws. I also LOVE the fact that there is nothing on the sides of your boat when it is stored like a scissor blind. This would be really great for someone with a side console. 
Here is the web site and they have a video that shows how fast this boat can be set.  http://www.flywayspecialties.com/boatpics.html

Here are a couple of pictures that show the blind in a stowed position, opened up (without added grass) and the mounting brackets. The blind can be removed from a boat in seconds by removing 4 small bolts.


----------



## cmk07c (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks good Jerry, so it looks like you simply fasten/drill the 4 brackets on with the bolts and wing nuts and all the hardware that connects to pipe/braces is an extension of that bracket. Are the black peices (pipe/braces) metal, plastic, nylon, what? Also where this comes centered (middle of front deck) do you have an eye hook to latch it down with velcro or a pull cord? Or does the weight simply keep it down during travel and trailering? Sorry for the questions just want to make an informed buy. Also, any of you guys use the mud motor bracket for this and is it it a must or can I just set it up a few inches forward? Thanks, guys!

I actually have 4 brackets and the hardware from the blind that was on my boat (square mount with 4 screws). Go Devil had already installed it and wanted 1200 bucks for it, I said no thanks. So they took it off so I wouldn't pay triple the cost just to have it installed. Looks like these are gonna be obsolete, I wish I could find a way to use those already pre-drilled holes and mounts or either take them off and mount the new ones right where the old ones were/are.


----------



## bhamby (Aug 17, 2011)

bamboo........the cheapest blind ever. thats what i use i have a blind but a pain in the butt. i cut bamboo pre season and let it dry out (turn brown) or cut it freash if i need it green duck tape in bundels of 25 to go around my boat. sticks in the mudd great and  zip tie to tops together completly hides a boat when your done with hide it close by for next time.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 17, 2011)

All of the pipe is metal but the bracket tops are a strong nylon. It does require a bungee to keep it down in the front. I am extremely hesitant to drill in my boat and this entire system required only two very small clips be added to the bow area. This might not even be needed on your boat.


----------



## wingding (Aug 17, 2011)

bhamby said:


> bamboo........the cheapest blind ever. thats what i use i have a blind but a pain in the butt. i cut bamboo pre season and let it dry out (turn brown) or cut it freash if i need it green duck tape in bundels of 25 to go around my boat. sticks in the mudd great and  zip tie to tops together completly hides a boat when your done with hide it close by for next time.



X2 on the bamboo. Been using it for a couple of years now. Works great.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 17, 2011)

*Down here on the coast*



wingding said:


> X2 on the bamboo. Been using it for a couple of years now. Works great.


We use palmetto frons and they work great. They last for ever and you can do a great deal with them.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Aug 17, 2011)

cmk07c said:


> I'm looking it up now and the weight seems like a real selling point to me. Less weight = more speed = more sleep and or hunt time. How durable and tough is the framing of these blinds. I guess what I'm wondering are they too flimsy, almost look like the braces you see on camping tents that bend in flex to the dome shape?



No worries.  They are extremely tuff.  All Metal structure. My hunting partner is about 285lbs. and we are climbing in and out, folding the blind up and down in the run and gun method and no problems.  I added a bracket to the front platform in my boat to secure the blind to when trailering due to the design of the boat.  I wrap a bungie cord around it and the trolling motor and away we go up the interstate.  When running and gunning on the river, just drop the blind, tuck the overhang in the boat and let here rip.  Never had a problem with it trying to raise up going down or up the river.  I like the fabric that comes with the blind.  It is the leafy material, but not the see throught kind.  Keeps the wind out.  I installed the blind myself on the boat without any assistance and it only took a couple of hours. Probably could have done faster, but I''m particuliar about things and had plenty of time to kill while doing it.  The blind comes with installation instructions and a DVD.  Watch the DVD first, read the instructions and install.  You want be disappointed.  We have hunted in some pretty strong winds and the way the blind is designed, we had minimal flap in the wind.   If you would like to talk about it, shoot me a pm and I will send you my phone number and we will talk.  Just do so quickly, I will be unavailable for a few days.


----------



## cmk07c (Aug 22, 2011)

Duckman and Jerry, I ordered the blind Friday afternoon. Was told I should have it by the end of the week or early the following. I'm supposed to actually get a UPS tracking number tomorrow. I know they were waiting on new grass. I'll be sure to post up pics, review after I get it built. Thanks for the helps guys. The weight and it not being as bulky was a selling point for me. The reviews of the northern flight was icing on the cake as well.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 22, 2011)

cmk07c said:


> Duckman and Jerry, I ordered the blind Friday afternoon. Was told I should have it by the end of the week or early the following. I'm supposed to actually get a UPS tracking number tomorrow. I know they were waiting on new grass. I'll be sure to post up pics, review after I get it built. Thanks for the helps guys. The weight and it not being as bulky was a selling point for me. The reviews of the northern flight was icing on the cake as well.



Watch the video twice before building it. It is not easy to put this thing together but it is very well worth it. That video is one of the most horrible productions you will ever see but the blind is awesome.


----------



## cmk07c (Aug 23, 2011)

*I'll try*



jerry russell said:


> Watch the video twice before building it. It is not easy to put this thing together but it is very well worth it. That video is one of the most horrible productions you will ever see but the blind is awesome.




I'm going to try to watch it, I personally hate directions for some reason. I like to just dive into things, i'll resist this time. I'll probably have my father-inlaw or a buddy come help that way I'm not throwing wrenches and screw drivers. I have a tendacy to get frustrated with tedious task.


----------



## duck-dawg (Aug 23, 2011)

cmk07c said:


> I'm going to try to watch it, I personally hate directions for some reason. I like to just dive into things, i'll resist this time. I'll probably have my father-inlaw or a buddy come help that way I'm not throwing wrenches and screw drivers. I have a tendacy to get frustrated with tedious task.



You're going to love this blind. I've got one on my gheenoe classic--these are one of the most versatile blinds I've found in that they can be adjusted to fit any shape boat. Did you order your material from Jamey as well, or just the frame?


----------



## cmk07c (Aug 23, 2011)

*Material as well*



duck-dawg said:


> You're going to love this blind. I've got one on my gheenoe classic--these are one of the most versatile blinds I've found in that they can be adjusted to fit any shape boat. Did you order your material from Jamey as well, or just the frame?



Got the material and bracket/fitting for the mud motor handle. Looking forward to it. I'm thinking that it won't take as much brush and grass as other blinds, seeing as the netting is the 3d stuff.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 23, 2011)

Please watch the video..you can thank me for this advice later. One wrong cut on this baby and you will be calling for more frame material. Trust me on this one man cause this is not some simple Cabelas blind. Plan three hours for installation if you are good with tools. 
I never did use the bottom connection for my material and it worked out fine. You may prefer to use it however.

If you are going to cover the entire blind in netting just get about 15 pounds of raffia grass in olive and timber colors to go along with it and you will love it. Larry Y. is the man on ordering the raffia.


----------

